
Best Online Courses of 2015 - dhawalhs
https://www.class-central.com/report/best-free-online-courses-2015/
======
henrik_w
I took "Learning How to Learn" [1] early this year, and can recommend it. Very
well presented on how to learn effectively. Most of the strategies were not
new to me, put it was still good with a refresher. And it was a quick and easy
course to take. I watched all the lectures on my phone while commuting to and
from work.

[1] [https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-
learn](https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-learn)

